# BBSH Stallion Event- Who's going??



## MillionDollar (2 December 2014)

It will be my first ever visit, as well as my first ever time taking a stallion (novice stallion owner).

So who is going, and are you taking a stallion? Anything to expect? Any advice?


----------



## LilMissy (14 December 2014)

Exciting! Are we allowed to know which stallion? Its a long day and lots of talking lol!


----------



## PuzzlePiece (15 December 2014)

I'm planning on going to watch and have been before with stallions. You should be given times for when you're in the ring but keep note of when stables are open to public etc. You'll want to be there to talk to clients and have everything ready, not a 'I've just got off the lorry, nothing's organised' panic. Leave plenty of time for extras and walk down from warm up to collecting ring. 
Enjoy the day to meet new people and clients, and show off your stallion.


----------



## Hurricanelady (18 December 2014)

PuzzlePiece said:



			I'm planning on going to watch and have been before with stallions. You should be given times for when you're in the ring but keep note of when stables are open to public etc. You'll want to be there to talk to clients and have everything ready, not a 'I've just got off the lorry, nothing's organised' panic. Leave plenty of time for extras and walk down from warm up to collecting ring. 
Enjoy the day to meet new people and clients, and show off your stallion.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of this, I went to watch the lovely Future Sports Horse stallions last year and had a great day.  People definitely want to come and meet the stallions in person in their stables as well as seeing them in the ring, and if you have a nice welcoming arrangement outside his stable, perhaps with his brochure/details and maybe pictures of him in action and even maybe a glass of something to offer potential customers (!) it all helps.  Good luck, hope you have a great day


----------



## Rollin (18 December 2014)

Ha  Ha!!  We can def do glasses of something!!  Just too soon after NY for us.


----------



## MillionDollar (23 December 2014)

Mine is Taraco Fabrizio, SPSS Champion  I'm looking forward to meeting everyone and their stallions! Like I said I'm a complete novice at this, but Woodlander are running him in the demo for me (he's only 2), so it shouldn't be too bad :/


----------



## Rollin (24 December 2014)

MillionDollar said:



			Mine is Taraco Fabrizio, SPSS Champion  I'm looking forward to meeting everyone and their stallions! Like I said I'm a complete novice at this, but Woodlander are running him in the demo for me (he's only 2), so it shouldn't be too bad :/
		
Click to expand...

Good luck.  I too like to have a young fit runner!! which is not me.


----------



## MillionDollar (30 December 2014)

Rollin said:



			Good luck.  I too like to have a young fit runner!! which is not me.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! My fastest 'run' only allows him to jog


----------



## sare_bear (31 December 2014)

Ooh, for those going, please can you keep a look out for Wesuvio and Balou Star. Sadly can't make it, but interested in those 2. I saw Wesuvio a good few years back at Burghley and really liked him, but wondered if he was a little down hill? Also like Balou, but again height is against him, but interested in temperament and conformation. If anyone manages to get any videos, please can you let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## vanrim (31 December 2014)

Going to see Cash Point as I have got a super 3yr old by him.


----------



## no_no_nanette (1 January 2015)

Sare_bear, I first met Balou Star in Germany several years ago, and really liked him, and loved his temperament.  And in spite of the fact that he is on the small side he doesn't seem to throw small stock - a good friend has a youngster by him out of a 16hh ISH mare  who is already a good hand higher than his sire at 3 years old, and if you take a look at the highest scoring foal (actually across all the years in showjumping) in the 2014 Futurity, Jorvik Star, who is by Balou Star, he is already a very good height at 6 months.  So it seems, from looking at the small number of his stock overall, that he doesn't "hold back" size.


----------



## DW Team (1 January 2015)

Yes I am coming down from Lincolnshire.  Friends are bring my boy down for me as my lorry is off the road.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## volatis (1 January 2015)

I'm going to watch as I am covering one mare next year and it will be interesting to see if anything catches my eye for her


----------



## sare_bear (1 January 2015)

Thanks no_no_Nanette. I don't know whether he is right for this particular mare and she is quite short coupled and can't find any conformational shots of Balou Star. She was also a little sharp when younger though fine now, but would want something with a nice temperament. Just something about him I really like. Does anyone know what his stud fee is? Thanks


----------



## no_no_nanette (1 January 2015)

Hi sare_bear - the showjumping stallions are on in the afternoon and evening at Hartpury - Balou Star is in the arena at 18.55, but of course you can meet him in the stables before then, and that is often the best place to judge a stallion's temperament, as well as watching him in the collecting ring.  Elite Stallions represent him in the UK and they will have all the details of his stud fee on their site : http://www.elitestallions.co.uk/index.php?id=38  I'll see if I can find a stood up shot of him to send you if you PM me


----------



## sare_bear (1 January 2015)

Thanks for that. Unfortunately I can't go, as have moved to Ireland, but still interested in him. Seen him on Elite Stallions website, but no photos of him stood up. Will Pm you re photo if you have one. Thanks.


----------



## sare_bear (4 January 2015)

Any stand out stallions, from those that went?


----------



## TheMule (4 January 2015)

In my opinion....
In eventing- 
Future Gravitas for being a super type with a very impressive canter. He has a lot to prove as an event horse but he has everything in place to be a top class horse.
Exclusive as a nice type with plenty of movement and jump, for a blood mare.
Sula Blue for being very trainable, level headed and consistent
Leprince Des Bois for having a fantastic hindleg and for being very honest and a real trier as he was not ridden in the way he was used to with Kai
Plenty in the eventing section stood out for all the wrong reasons and I do feel it's a shame they don't have an 'allrounder' category

The jumpers were more impressive on the whole, most had plenty of jump and were nice prospects. Arkol isn't the type I like but has scope, Cornetto King is a nice sort with a good record at 1.40 level, Quintero La Silla is obviously a very proven GP jumper, Balou Star is tiny but has a huge stride, is very fiesty and jumped the biggest of all very easily. Caretino Glory and his 6 progeny showed his brilliant temperament, rideability and easy jump.


----------



## TheMule (4 January 2015)

sare_bear said:



			Thanks no_no_Nanette. I don't know whether he is right for this particular mare and she is quite short coupled and can't find any conformational shots of Balou Star. She was also a little sharp when younger though fine now, but would want something with a nice temperament. Just something about him I really like. Does anyone know what his stud fee is? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

He is beautifully put together- good strong back, lovely shoulder and a real athletic sort. He was very sweet in the stable and the rider clearly adores him, he is a fiery ride but not naughty or spooky, just keen


----------



## sare_bear (4 January 2015)

Thanks TheMule. Not sure fiery on a forward going mare may work. Will definitely keep Balou star in mind, as love his breeding. She is one of those mares that I don't know whether to go SJ or eventing direction with. Will have a look at a few of the SJ stallions you have mentioned. Too many decisions.


----------



## volatis (4 January 2015)

If you have a look on the www.e-venting.co.uk website I have written up my thoughts on the eventing stallions.
Agree with the jumpers that Balou Star stood out for all the right reasons and Caretino Glory showed he produces offspring that really do the job.

For me with the dressage horses I liked Don Dante and Franklyn Sugar for my own mare. Woodlander Wawavoom showed his usual power and expression. It was very interesting to see Proset show some of the work that took him to two World Equestrian Games and at the opposite end the rising 4yo Totilas son Timolin was very interesting to see how correct his basic training has been and what an exciting prospect for the future he is.

Of the pony stallions I liked RS Socrates. Very elegant and light on his feet. Bremus B was a horse I hadn't seen before and looks very interesting. The Andalusian stallion Bailaor deserves special mention for being beautifully ridden and had an excellent balanced canter. Armani was another well ridden by his late called up event rider, who did a sterling job. 
Dorado was nicely uphill and well produced and should move up the levels quickly based on what we saw yesterday.


----------



## MillionDollar (5 January 2015)

Well I had a fab time  It was exhausting though!

Only saw a few of the dressage stallions but from the ones I did see I loved Don Dante and of course Wavavoom. It will be interesting to see how Timolin develops because he was completely different from what I was expecting.


----------



## shirleyno2 (17 January 2015)

Hi Guys, thanks for positive comments re Caretino Glory, I hope for those that saw him it was worth seeing the progeny too!! It was a first for us having that many progeny!!!


----------



## Joshua92 (17 May 2020)

volatis said:



			If you have a look on the www.e-venting.co.uk website I have written up my thoughts on the eventing stallions.
Agree with the jumpers that Balou Star stood out for all the right reasons and Caretino Glory showed he produces offspring that really do the job.

For me with the dressage horses I liked Don Dante and Franklyn Sugar for my own mare. Woodlander Wawavoom showed his usual power and expression. It was very interesting to see Proset show some of the work that took him to two World Equestrian Games and at the opposite end the rising 4yo Totilas son Timolin was very interesting to see how correct his basic training has been and what an exciting prospect for the future he is.

Of the pony stallions I liked RS Socrates. Very elegant and light on his feet. Bremus B was a horse I hadn't seen before and looks very interesting. The Andalusian stallion Bailaor deserves special mention for being beautifully ridden and had an excellent balanced canter. Armani was another well ridden by his late called up event rider, who did a sterling job.
Dorado was nicely uphill and well produced and should move up the levels quickly based on what we saw yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I read you write up and am interested to see what you now think of LePrince des Bois. Do you know if he is passing on his talent to his offspring? Be interested to hear yours and anyone else’s updated views.


----------

